# Z Special Unit honoured



## CQB (Aug 2, 2016)

After 70 years the members of Z Special Unit have been honoured in Canberra.

'The bravest of the brave': Remembering Australia's Z Special commandos


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 2, 2016)

Too bad it took so long, but great that they finally get some recognition.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 2, 2016)

Some tough cats indeed. Looks like they racked up more than their share of EKIAs. Bravo Zulu.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 2, 2016)

A great post @CBQ. True warriors, and it is great to recognize these men, and what they have contributed.


----------



## CDG (Aug 2, 2016)

Amazing story. What a group.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 2, 2016)

There a few Kiwis in that lot too. There's a spot on the NZ Special Forces Memorial Wall for them as I recall. Bloody interesting outfit.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 2, 2016)

That's fucking metal.


----------



## CQB (Aug 3, 2016)

Some turn up at functions I've been to. I can't really convey how in awe I feel, seriously. A lot of the records are, I think still tucked away for a while and the only ones you hear about are mostly failures. There is liturature about which I've read and can't put my finger on directly. They worked a lot with US submariners being inserted. I've been to where they trained in Queensland and Pittwater, just north of Sydney and must have been "tiger" country back then. The start of the idea was Sparrow Force, if you can read about those guys, who held out for two years on occupied Timor,  they gave the government of the day the idea to make it official and form Z Special. Xanana Gusmao turned up and ANZAC Day last year and personally thanked us all present. I believe it was because of the guys in Sparrow Force and he wanted to acknowledge that.


----------



## digrar (Aug 3, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Too bad it took so long, but great that they finally get some recognition.



They're reasonably quite well known down here (for people born before the 1980's at least) due to a couple of mini series based on Operation Jaywick Operation Jaywick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and Operation Rimau Operation Rimau - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia filmed in the late 80s early 90s.


----------



## CQB (Aug 4, 2016)

I resemble that remark.


----------

